# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Pido ayuda para reconocer este embalse

## jormanza

¿SABE ALGUIEN A QUE EMBALSE CORRESPONDEN ESTAS IMAGENES? ESTAN TOMADAS EN LA DÉCADA DE 1930 o 1940, MÁS BIEN AÑOS 1940. POR LA VEGETACION DE OTRAS FOTOS PARECE TRATARSE DE ALGUN LUGAR DE ANDALUCIA




GRACIAS

----------

F. Lázaro (31-ene-2015),FEDE (30-ene-2015),Los terrines (30-ene-2015),REEGE (30-ene-2015),titobcn (30-ene-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Bienvenido al foro Jormanza, espero que alguien te pueda ayudar, la verdad es que en los años 30/40 el número de presas de esas cararterísticas, ya que se vé grande, no será muy elevado.
A ver si algún forero puede ayudarte.
Por lo demás, preciosas fotos antiguas, muy valoradas en Embalses.net.
Gracias.

----------


## FEDE

> ¿SABE ALGUIEN A QUE EMBALSE CORRESPONDEN ESTAS IMAGENES? ESTAN TOMADAS EN LA DÉCADA DE 1930 o 1940, MÁS BIEN AÑOS 1940. POR LA VEGETACION DE OTRAS FOTOS PARECE TRATARSE DE ALGUN LUGAR DE ANDALUCIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRACIAS


Hola Jormanza y bienvenido al foro  :Smile: 

Si no me equivoco, y creo que no, estás fotos pertenecen al embalse Conde Guadalhorce.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

frfmfrfm (30-ene-2015),Jonasino (31-ene-2015),sergi1907 (30-ene-2015),Varanya (30-ene-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Sabia que si alguien lo encontraba serias tú!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Hola Jormanza y bienvenido al foro 
> 
> Si no me equivoco, y creo que no, estás fotos pertenecen al embalse Conde Guadalhorce.
> 
> Saludos


Algún día nos contarás tu secreto. Bueno, si lo cuentas ya no será secreto.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## aberroncho

No me lo puedo creer Fede, con las veces que me he pateado ese embalse y en estas fotos no lo he reconocido. Mirar esta foto y veréis como es verdad lo que dice Fede.

----------

frfmfrfm (30-ene-2015),Jonasino (31-ene-2015),Varanya (30-ene-2015)

----------


## titobcn

eres un crack FEDE. :Smile:

----------


## NoRegistrado

La vegetación de aquellos años no tiene nada que ver con la de ahora. Entonces estaba más pelado. 

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bienvenido al foro Jormanza, si quieres subir más fotos ya estas en el buen camino :Smile: 
FEDE ofuuu.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Jonasino

> Hola Jormanza y bienvenido al foro 
> 
> Si no me equivoco, y creo que no, estás fotos pertenecen al embalse Conde Guadalhorce.
> 
> Saludos


Jo, que máquina eres

----------

